# خطوط الكنتور(تعاريف)(خصائص)(تطبيق)



## م علي بن عفيف (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
شرح الطريقة الحسابية لعيين اماكن مرور خطوط الكنتور 

سوف نقوم بشرح الطريقة الحسابية لعيين اماكن مرور خطوط الكنتور , وقبل ان ابدأ سوف نمر على بعض التعاريف والخصائص.​ 
الخريطة الطبوغرافية: هي خريطة مساحية تبين شكل الأرض من ارتفاعات وانخفاضات عن طريق رسم خطوط الكنتور.​ 
خطوط الكنتور: هو خط منحني وهمي له منسوب ثابت على سطح الأرض وينتج من تقاطع مستوى افقي تخيلي مع سطح الأرض ويصل بين جميع النقاط ذات المنسوب الواحد.​ 
الفترة الكنتورية: هي المسافة الرأسية بين كل خطي كنتور متتاليين​ 
طرق تمثيل الأرتفاعات والأنخفاضات على الخريطة الطبوغرافية: ​ 
1- طريقة الألوان
2- طريقة الهاشور
3- طريقة عمل الظل
4- طريقة التظليل بالبلاستيك
5- طريقة النماذج المجسمة
6- طريقة خطوط الكنتور​ 
خواص خطوط الكنتور: ​ 
1-جميع النقاط الواقعة على خط الكنتور لها نفس المنسوب وهو منسوب خط الكنتور.
2- يجب ان تقفل خطوط الكنتور على نفسها او على حافة اللوحة.
3- لا تتقاطع خطوط الكنتور الا في حالات نادرة مثل الكهوف.
4- تتقارب خطوط الكنتور في الانحدارات الشديدة وتتباعد كلما قل الانحدار.
5- تتساوى المسافة بين خطوط الكنتور في الانحدارات المنتظمة الميل.
6- كلما كانت خطوط ت الكنتور شديدة التعرج دل ذالك على وعورة الارض.
7- تموج خطوط الكنتور يدل على وجودو سلسلة من الارتفاعات والانخفاظات
8- تتماس خطوط الكنتور في حالات الجرف ( القطع الرأسي في الارض)
9- خطوط الكنتور لا تقطع حدود المباني 
10- في حالات الاودية تكون خطوط الكنتور على شكل حرف V ويكون التقعر للأسفلوفي حالات التباب على شكل حرف U ويكون التقعر لأعلى​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 أغسطس 2008)

*خطوط الكنتور*

وهنا التطبيق لتعيين اماكن مرور خطوط الكنتور


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 أغسطس 2008)

*خطوط الكنتور*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 أغسطس 2008)

*خطوط الكنتور*



 




 


 

​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## المساح10 (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ياباشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## n6010 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

جزاك الله كل خيراً يا بش مهندس 
وارجوا الا تبخل علينا بامداد بهذه المعلومات


----------



## رياض رمضان (6 أغسطس 2008)

...لك مني دعوة في ظاهر الغيب...


----------



## لؤي سوريا (6 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## garary (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ومزيدا من التألق


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ المساح10 ونرجوا منك ان نستفيد

الأخ n6010 وجزاك الله خير

الأخ رياض رمضان الله يستجيب منا ومنك صالح الدعاء


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (7 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ لؤي سوريا ويجزيك الله خيرا


الاخ garary شكرا لك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جميعا على المرور
واي خدمه انا موجووووود

وانا اقوم حاليا بكتابة مواضيع جديده


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## شولي عمر (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لاتبخل علينا اذاكان لديك المزيد


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (10 أغسطس 2008)

حياك الله أخي محمد حسان العناني

وشكرا علئ مرورك الكريم

ونتمنئ الفائدة للجميع


----------



## م. هشام عباس (10 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيك الف خير على الشرح الوافى


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (10 أغسطس 2008)

_الأخ الكريم __شولي عمر_

_حياك الله وشكرا على المرور_


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (10 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور يا غالى*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (11 أغسطس 2008)

أشكرك أخي العزيز زعبطة على مرورك


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (13 أغسطس 2008)

شو هلحلوا يا معلم.......................


----------



## shrek (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ومزيدا من التألق


----------



## زبيدا (13 أغسطس 2008)

فقط اود ان اشكرك على المعلومات التي كنت حقيقتا بحاجة اليها كثيرا جزاك الله خير ووفقك في عملك وكل ماتصبوا اليه


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للجميع 

م هشام عباس

ورمضان اسماعيل

وسامر محمد سامر


----------



## مهدي الشحب (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور الجزائرية (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ علي مشكورين على هده الايضاحات و انشاء الله يقدرني الله و اثري الموضوع بمعلومات اخرى لعل طلابنا يستفيدوا منه.......جازاكم الله خيرا .....ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (16 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر للجميع

زبيدا
مهدي الشحب
نور الجزائرية


----------



## نور الجزائرية (17 أغسطس 2008)

اوووه شكرا جزيلا هدا درس مبسط يقدم لطلاب المساحة .......و كوني استادة سعدت به جدا جازاك الله كل خير اخي ...........ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## سهم الشرق (17 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لك يا باشمهندس علي
على المعلومات الثرة.............


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (18 أغسطس 2008)

حياك الله اخوي سهم الشرق

وشكرا على المرور


----------



## ساجدسامح (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (24 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر لك اخي ساجد سامح

وحياك الله


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*+ + + تعيين خطوط الكنتور ببساطة + + +*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## م الشايف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*م علي بن عفيف*

الله يجزاك كل خير على هذا الجهد منك وانشاءالله يكون في ميزان حسناتك
م.هشام الشايف


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ومشكور على هالمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## المساح مسلم (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكر على المرور

مهندس انور عودة

المساح المسلم


----------



## houssam_f (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ممتاز 
ياريت مثال مفصل عن استخلاص المقطع العرضي و حساب مساحته من خطوط الكونتور


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم م على بن عفيف
رجاء اعادة رفع الصور الغير ظاهرة تمهيدا لتثبيت الموضوع الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مزن محمود (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور و جزاك الله خير


----------



## trimble (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## عبدو99 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورجداجداجدا


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت مثال حسابي من الاخوة و مفصل جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## اياد العبودي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووور شكر الجزيل............


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوان الافاضل شكرا لكم جميعا
طاهر حمدي شاكر الشكر لك اخي العزيز على مرورك

houssam_f وجزاك الله خير
Ahmadj5 شكر لك وسوف اقوم بكتابة موضوع جيد عن القطاع العرضي والحسابات الخاص
عمروعلى3 اشكرك على الهتمامك وهذا من حسن اخلاقك اخي
صلاح عجم شكرا لك
مزن محمد وجزاك الله خير
trimble شكر لك
عبد99 شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اياد العبودي

يعقوب العطاونة


شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## ملكه الصمت (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا 
معلومه مفيده


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومات مفيدة*

معلومات مفيدة حقا
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع قيم*

موضوع قيم جدا


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الــــــــــف شــــــــكــــــــــررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ويعيطك الف عافيه يا لمهندس .......


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ا لف شكر لك على البر نامج


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اختي ملكة الصمت 
وشكرا اعزاز المسلمية

على مروركم الكريم


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخوي منصور هليل على مرورك الكريم 

ويعافيك اخوي


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
اخي العزيز لي طلب لو حولت هذه المعلومات على فايل ب د ف يكون سهل للتحميل للاحتفاظ به مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (2 فبراير 2009)

ايمن حسين و يعقوب العطاونة ............

شكرا لكم على المرور الكريم ,,,,,


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو اعادة رفع الصور


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مرورك abdolkadr


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مساح شبراوى (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (10 مارس 2009)

يعقوب العطاونه

مساح شبراوى

اشكركم على المرور اخواني


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك علي معلومات القيمة 
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​*​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 مارس 2009)

حياك الله وشكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## ابو هند (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ورد


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 مارس 2009)

ابو هند قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا ورد







يا ورد من علمك تجرح 

حياك يا ابو هند ومشكور على مرورك الكريم


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (17 مارس 2009)

المهندس احمد ج

yasser77

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## hassanaki (27 مايو 2009)

thank you tooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## هانى عامر (27 مايو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والى الامام دائما


----------



## ali992 (28 مايو 2009)

*الله يجزيك الف خير على الشرح الوافى*


----------



## حسام حسنين (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي لمعلوماتك وارجو الميزيد منكم جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## الساهر الصاحي (2 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## اسلام عاطف (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدين علي (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## حسن شحاتة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو من احد شرح رسم خطوط الكنتور بطريقة المثلث الشفاف


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور علي ذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## mostafammy (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mohamedrizk (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور يا مهندس


----------



## amoorah (10 فبراير 2010)

gazak allah khaira


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير غنيم (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## طوكر (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي


----------



## hassanaki (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## انور الزبيدي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع

لكن اريد اسالك سؤال اذا ممكن طبعا . باي امر من اوامر الاوتوكاد نفذته بحيث يمر على النقاط ذات المنسوب الواحد يعني اذا ممكن تشرحنا طريقة الرسم بالاوتوكاد لخط الكنتور

خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمه اخي المهندس


----------



## w7oshy (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ياليت تضعها في ملف وورد او بي دي اف


----------



## احمد البوعيشي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابش مهندس علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## sarah180 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يفيدني في الرموز والخطوط في الرسم


----------



## sarah180 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وينكم


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن بس ما فهمنا عليكي ؟


----------



## حمدي الخولي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز ولكن برنامج land , civil3d يقوم بأضعاف ذللك في دقيقة واحدة


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله 

لكن لا مانع من تعلم كيف يقوم به البرنامج اخوي 

اشكرك على المعلومة


----------



## adel104 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيراً يا باشمهندس


----------



## kirla_81 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك يا اخى عالمجهود هذا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس فعلا معلومات قيمه جدا وشرح اكثر من رائع وعلي الرغم من وجود برامج تقوم بهذا العمل مثل الاند والسيفيل إلا انه من المفيد جدا تعلم كيفيه عمل الكنتور بهذه الطريقه لكي نفهم اليه عمل هذه البرامج وهذا بالاضافه الي المعلومات المهمه جدا عن الكنتور وتعريفاته الموجوده بالشرح.
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس فعلا معلومات قيمه جدا وشرح اكثر من رائع وعلي الرغم من وجود برامج تقوم بهذا العمل مثل الاند والسيفيل إلا انه من المفيد جدا تعلم كيفيه عمل الكنتور بهذه الطريقه لكي نفهم اليه عمل هذه البرامج وهذا بالاضافه الي المعلومات المهمه جدا عن الكنتور وتعريفاته الموجوده بالشرح.
> اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



كلامك كلام موزن جدا واشكرك علية


----------



## فور ام (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد حماد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shrek (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ومزيدا من التألق


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اسا مة (2 يناير 2011)

افادك اللة


----------



## hamdy09 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا يامهندس وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميريافاوي (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (19 مارس 2011)

زادك الله علم


----------



## مهندس التقنيه (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور الكعبي (16 يونيو 2011)

الله الله موضوع في وقتة سلمت يداك مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كبل (16 يونيو 2011)

مشششششششششششششكور بارك الله بك


----------



## بيمن وفيق (7 يوليو 2011)

اولا شكرا ليك جدا على الشرح الجميل دا لكن عندى تسال هل يوجد ليسب لعمل لخطوط الكنتور


----------



## crazy_eng48 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الدبس (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا​شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوالمعز (12 أبريل 2013)

اللهم احفظه واحفظ والديه اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------

